# TM prop difference?



## Waterwings (Nov 23, 2007)

In your opinion, which tm prop provides more "power" to push/pull you through the water, a 2 blade or a 3 blade? 

I've looked on-line with no luck. Does Minn Kota make a 3-blade prop?


----------



## dampeoples (Nov 23, 2007)

2 blade for speed, more for control


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 24, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> 2 blade for speed, more for control



Would like to find a 3-blade for my MK, but I'm beginning to think they don't make 'em


----------



## Jim (Nov 24, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> dampeoples said:
> 
> 
> > 2 blade for speed, more for control
> ...



I hear these are awesome.

https://www.kipawapropellers.com/index.html


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 24, 2007)

Jim said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > dampeoples said:
> ...



Outstanding! Exactly what I was looking for, and they have one to fit my MK Endura 40! Appreciate the link, Jim!


----------



## Jim (Nov 24, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Waterwings said:
> ...




If you end up getting it, let us know if you really feel the difference and if it is worth buying.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 24, 2007)

Will do  . I don't care much for the 2-blade stock prop that came on the tm. I use the rear tm mostly for loading the boat (and as a spare if the front one craps-out), and when driving on the trailer in windy/strong side current days, the 2-blade doesn't quite do it. I figure a 3-blade will "grab" more water and ease the task a little.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 24, 2007)

Just sent the Kipawa people an email asking what the overall diameter of the prop (across the blades) is. Unless I missed it, I didn't see it mentioned on the site. Not that it matters a whole bunch, just curious about the size.


----------



## dampeoples (Nov 24, 2007)

They are excellent props, the Motorguide props (i think) are kipawa props, but they are well worth the money.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 25, 2007)

I inquired over at another site about the Kipawa's and a couple of guys said they had vibration problems with them, but could've been bad mounting or something, not sure. I'll probably purchase one come closer to warmer weather and give it a try. If any problems arise they have a 30 day guarantee


----------



## redbug (Nov 25, 2007)

I have the kipawa prop on my mg 109 digital and it is okay I do see a difference from the standard motor guide prop.

I don't see the Battery saving that they talk about. they are made very well and hold up to the rocks and wood I hit without much damage.

Wayne


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 25, 2007)

redbug said:


> I have the kipawa prop on my mg 109 digital and it is okay I do see a difference from the standard motor guide prop.
> 
> I don't see the Battery saving that they talk about. they are made very well and hold up to the rocks and wood I hit without much damage.
> 
> Wayne



Thanks for the input!  . Was the MG prop you replaced a 3-blade or a 2-blade? Notice any difference in moving through the water better?


----------



## redbug (Nov 25, 2007)

I had the 3 blade Machete III prop it is very weedless the kipawa does have a bit more power and comes through weeds fine but still gets hung up once in a while. The 2 blade prop will give you more speed and less control. 
I have a minkota tm on my smaller boat that is a 2 blade it does fine but the boat is only a 12ft row boat


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info  . More control is what I'm looking for, hence all the questions about a 3-blade replacement for the 2-blade.


----------

